# Never Tried Crate Training Before - What Size Crate? Tips?



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

We just adopted a 6 week old golden pup yesterday. I have never tried crate training before and am considering it for this puppy. What size crate do I need? (I know big enough for his adult size, but how big of a crate is that?) I've googled it online so I have some idea of what to do, but any tips would be great. Thanks!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

value crates. com, good buys, get the 42 inch, so you will have it when he is older, can come in handy, crate trainnning , i think, is the only way to go, when housebreaking, have done house breaking, that way, for 5 dogs.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

We crate trained our pup. It made potty training super easy. Most of the large crates come with a divider panel so you can block off the space you don't need and adjust it as he grow.

Thanks, goldnesrbest, for suggesting value crate. Best prices I've seen for crates. We need a new one, the one we have now is not tall enough anymore. Ordered a new one tonight. Thanks again.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

We went with an X-Large wire crate with a puppy divider gate. Good luck and congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Glad,to help, learned about them , from someone,on here.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you! I'm going to check out that website!


----------



## Alfie's mom (Apr 26, 2011)

make sure that u r getting the one with divider... and put lots of toys and treats there... u should just be patient for first two weeks and not giving up with bark or cry or growl... if u r gonna use it for time-out as well it shouldn't be more than 10 minutes... and every time you are sending him there for nap or crate training tell him how good boy he is and give him lots of treat; but each time u let him out you should ignore him for like 5-10 minutes. that is the way he prefer to go to his crate than coming out... my Alfie only stay in his crate when its kind of completely covered with blanket... you may not want to try it first but its good to know if it didn't work that way... his instuctor told me that for the first times he should get tired first before going to his crate. hope these helps,
and congratulations on your new puppy...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Crate training is great for many reasons beyond house training. It is also great for traveling, hotel stays, time outs and times when you need to leave the pup for extended periods. Having a pup that is comfortable in a crate is a wonderful thing.


----------

